# Buried a friend fell out of a tree



## lowandslow (Sep 13, 2021)

A friend of the family fell out of a tree while trimming it. No helmet or ropes or groundy. He lingered for two weeks and passed. Be careful folks


----------



## buzz sawyer (Sep 13, 2021)

Sorry for your loss. People think it will never happen to them. 
I sold a saw to a friend who liked it so much he told me he cut until he could barely pick up the saw. I scolded the hell out of him.


----------



## trains (Sep 15, 2021)

Very sorry to hear of your friends passing, sincere condolences to both you and his family.

Very sad news indeed.


----------



## Bango Skank (Sep 15, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss.
Deepest condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Cycledude (Sep 19, 2021)

Very sorry to hear this , condolences to friends and family


----------



## square1 (Sep 19, 2021)

How tragic. Please accept my condolences on behalf of the family and yourself.


----------



## Wow (Oct 1, 2021)

So sad. I'm 74. Stopped climbing around 68 -69. I'm amazed that I'm still here. Now days when I climb on my house roof I wear a helmet. I ran a small Echo cs352 a short time today until my back got to kicking my butt. My daughter was 42 this September. She likes Motorbikes and makes long trips with her boyfriend on a Harley. I rode when I was younger and have a crippled left (seems it's always the left one) leg from it. Not to mention my bad back since before I was 30.. That's about as dangerous as climbing but life isn't how long we live it's enjoying what we have while we have it. I almost died climbing a Mountain when I was 18. Life is fragile. I've got a lot of friends already gone. As I age it's evident how lucky I've been.. Sorry about your loss and sorry for his family too. I sure hope he doesn't have children without a father. Wives and friends may get ok in time but those little babies hurt for a long time. I almost died when my 31 year old daughter was about two. I would have given up but I fought to live because no way did I want that baby to grow up without a daddy. So sorry. Be blessed.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Oct 1, 2021)

I have been a Climber since 1978. I am 62. We are all very special people. I have only seen two Bad Accidents. However, I know three climbers who died by their own hand. Maybe that could be a topic in the Future on this thread.
Mental Health.
I do not believe you can call yourself a Climber if you have not come close to a few Catastrophic Personal experiences. We all work with Nature and as much as you can plan the outcome for your next cut, nature is dynamic. We live and we learn. 
Being lucky is important too.


----------



## CatMan Fetters (Oct 1, 2021)

Did my last climbing job when I was 64, still cut trees but from the ground.


----------



## SS396driver (Oct 1, 2021)

Sorry to hear of your friends passing .

I dont climb period if I cant use a pole saw for small stuff I hire someone .


----------



## North by Northwest (Oct 5, 2021)

So sorry to hear of your friends death . Life indeed is fragile , it can be altered so easily . My sincere condolences !


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Oct 5, 2021)

Broken said:


> So sorry to hear of your friends death . Life indeed is fragile , it can be altered so easily . My sincere condolences !


I hate to say this it sounds like a "backhanded" compliment.


----------



## North by Northwest (Oct 5, 2021)

Shaun Bowler said:


> I hate to say this it sounds like a "backhanded" compliment.


Try reading it again with your glass's on idiot !


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 5, 2021)

Shaun Bowler said:


> I hate to say this it sounds like a "backhanded" compliment.


Makes no sense what you said!


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Oct 5, 2021)

lone wolf said:


> Makes no sense what you said!


Just forget about it. No gran cosa.


----------



## Brushwacker (Oct 5, 2021)

Sorry to hear of your friends loss ,prayers sent in the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth for those suffering from the effects.


----------



## magreeable (Oct 29, 2021)

Condolences and very sorry to hear of your friends passing. Prayers for you and the family.


----------



## treeguy2020 (Nov 4, 2021)

This is something i really hate to read about because i know people have lost friends and love ones, i understand anytime you leave the ground and climb into a tree even just a small distance and slip and fall there is a good chance you may never climb again.


----------



## 250R (Nov 12, 2021)

Never liked reading about the death of a "climber" (and I say that loosely) especially when his death was completely avoidable. No excuse for falling out of a tree here. Apparently this fella never heard of a safety strap or even tying yourself in. Why should I feel sorry for some one who should have stayed on the ground? My condolences to the family.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Nov 12, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. One of the reasons I stay involved with this site is to try and pass on hard lessons learned to make sure things like this don't happen.


----------



## ShermanC (Nov 14, 2021)

lowandslow said:


> A friend of the family fell out of a tree while trimming it. No helmet or ropes or groundy. He lingered for two weeks and passed. Be careful folks


How right you are. Daily I give thanks to be alive and well wit my hip replacement. In June of 1999 I fell about 20’ from a tree and shattered the right pelvis. I had climbed trees for six years yet I forgot to tie in my climbing saddle. Since 2001 I have worked trees by aerial lift. My NIFTYLIFT TM40 reaches 46’ and long tools work well to about 55‘.


----------



## ShermanC (Nov 14, 2021)

Brushwacker said:


> Sorry to hear of your friends loss ,prayers sent in the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth for those suffering from the effects.


Ditto


----------



## ShermanC (Nov 15, 2021)

And gravity rules constantly.


----------



## bob kern (Nov 20, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. I’m not a climber but sure have respect for those who do. Lost a logger friend last year. Limb took him out even with his hard hat. He was doing his last big job then planned to retire. Sobering to me as he had forgotten more than I will ever know about using a saw. I still think of him every time I fire one up. 
Be good to each other men and be careful for your families sake.


----------

